# PH Shot by Hunter - What's Your Opinion



## Gunpowder (Feb 12, 2014)

If any of you saw Magnum Hunt Club on TV I am curious as to your opinion of what happened? The hunter shot the PH with a 500 gr solid through the left shoulder. They were being charged by an unwounded cape buffalo. The PH was between the buffalo and the hunter. Th PH shot from the hip and killed the buffalo but while backing up the hunter tripped on some vines and the PH was shot. No vitals where hit and he is alive. That is all the details I know so what do you think ?


----------



## dtala (Feb 14, 2014)

I think it prolly hurt like Hades....


----------



## deersled (Feb 15, 2014)

What's a PH?


----------



## Kawaliga (Feb 15, 2014)

With a 500 grain solid, I expect he will have a useless shoulder for the rest of his days.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 15, 2014)

Ouch! Sounds like hunter flipped his safety off to shoot, decided to run instead of shoot, fell and shot his PH with a 500 grain chunk of lead!


----------



## specialk (Feb 15, 2014)

deersled said:


> What's a PH?



not sure....found this on the google...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PH


----------



## dtala (Feb 15, 2014)

he wasn't trying to run, only backpeddling to get some room....and tripped...pulled trigger with safety off...Ph(Professional hunter=guide) was hit with a 500gr solid bullet.


----------



## dtala (Feb 15, 2014)

specialk said:


> not sure....found this on the google...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PH




whatintheworld????  a PH is a Professional Hunter, a guide in Africa.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 15, 2014)

A line from "Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man" comes to mind...


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 15, 2014)

specialk said:


> not sure....found this on the google...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PH



   That is!

I think getting shot by any bullet would hurt.  A 500 grainer,  thats a wound for sure!


----------



## Darkhorse (Feb 16, 2014)

I saw this episode some weeks back. I think the host should excuse himself from ever being in front of the camera again. The only time I watch Nosler's Magnum Hunt show is when another host is being featured.
I also fault Magnum hunt show for even airing this event and making money from it.

I fail to see what is so funny about it that we must make jokes....


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 16, 2014)

What was the hunter doing behind the PH? The hunter is supposed to be in front of e PH whenever hunting dangerous game. Unless of course the PH froze when the animal charged.
I have a good friend who filmed one of his friends hunting lion in Africa. The hunter was attacked by the lion and required over 150 stitches to close his wounds. He was out hunting 3 days later.


----------



## dtala (Feb 16, 2014)

The PH is ALWAYS in front till the last moments, it is very bad form to let ones client get hammered.

Tim and Magnum hunt show decided to air the episode to show what CAN happen  when hunting dangerous game. They knew they would catch flack for airing it but did anyway. Tim screwed up and has admitted openly that he did.

Not everything can go as planned when the poo hits the fan like it did on them. The buff charged from very close range, PH SHOT IT, Tim tried, tripped and fell. Safety was off because he was trying to shoot the buff, but it didn't work out that way because he tripped. Ain't the first time it has happened in Africa, won't be the last as long as folks hunt dangerous animals that try to kill them.


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 16, 2014)

I've never hunted dangerous game. But I can say that when things get crazy accidents will happen. I saw the show and luckily they had a British special forces surgeon in camp. I know the ph got shot and WALKED out!! That is one tough joker


----------



## anhieser (Feb 17, 2014)

*.*

There is no such thing as a hunting "accident" when it comes to a firearm.  You are 100% responsible for your weapon at all times.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 17, 2014)

anhieser said:


> There is no such thing as a hunting "accident" when it comes to a firearm.  You are 100% responsible for your weapon at all times.



Definition of accident:  an undesirable or unfortunate happening that occurs unintentionally and usually results in harm, injury, damage, or loss; casualty; mishap

Pretty sure that fits what happened here.


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Feb 19, 2014)

Brittany Boddington (daughter of famous gun writer Craig Boddington) shot one of her trackers during a leopard hunt.  

Craig Boddington's daughter, Brittany, was involved in a terrible hunting accident while hunting leopard over dogs in Namibia's Karibib district early last month. While she was uninjured, one of the dog handlers was mauled and accidentally shot. The entire incident and statements by Brittany Boddington and PH Nic Kruger of Omujeve Safaris are available on the homepage of our web site where we post bulletins 24 hours after E-mail Extra subscribers receive them directly. For those without online access, here's a quick summary of what happened: 
The dogs were on the trail of a large leopard that had led them into an area of very thick cover. The cat refused to tree, preferring to fight with the dogs. Recognizing the danger of the situation, Kruger had the handlers call off the dogs to let them rest and give the cat the opportunity to move out of the area. When they put the dogs out again to pick up the trail, they discovered the cat was waiting for them. It charged the party at a short distance, knocking over and attacking a dog handler called "Punki." Due to the obstructed visibility, Boddington simply could not see the dog handler was under the cat, which she thought had been wounded by Kruger when he shot at it as it charged. She shot at the leopard but struck the dog handler instead. Punki was rushed to a hospital where he was stabilized. In addition to the shot in his hip, his ankle and leg were chewed up badly in the leopard's attack.


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 19, 2014)

My brother works part time for tim. 
 The were tracking the buff thru very dense cover. It either smelled or heard them and ran. Unfortunately it ran thru them. The trail was very narrow and there was no where to run. PH shot the buff in the face but did not kill it. (other PHs later tracked it down and finished it).Tim cocked his rifle as he was backing up and tripped over some vines.  When he hit the ground it went off. Bullet hit the PH in the shoulder blade and exited underneath the collar bone. PH is generally in good health. He has not re-gaind full motion with his arm. 
 He is currently not able to hunt. Tim has helped fund raise to offset medical bills and I believe proceeds from the episode were supposed to go to PHs recovery.

 Iv seen a lot of stupid comments on this subject over the last year. The shear thought, that someone cant make an honest mistake with a firearm is ridiculous at best.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 19, 2014)

*explain odd terms and abbreviations and acronyms*

I'm glad somebody else asked what a "PH" was and Googled it.
Nobody posting here should assume that anybody else will know what a "PH" is.  That kind of shorthand impairs effective communication and greatly decreases the value and enjoyment of reading that post.

If you are inclined to use some odd or highly-specialized terms (terms only used by experts in a certain very particularized field or industry or facet of some hobby) please take the extra 10 seconds to type out the word itself, at least the first time you use it.    Thanks !!!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Feb 21, 2014)

lol its tv dude. Lord have mercy smh...


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Feb 25, 2014)

> The shear thought, that someone cant make an honest mistake with a firearm is ridiculous at best.



That quote is hard to fathom.


----------

